

Call Me Crazy but Application-Awareness Should be About the Application - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2010/03/29/call-me-crazy-but-application-awareness-should-be-about-the-application.aspx

======
pohl
I had the same feeling after reading an API reference, and I'm all like
"Hello, McFly...where are the applications?"

